# Ovation Tierra Monoflap Jumping Saddle??



## larach (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm looking to get an inexpensive monoflap for my hard-to-fit gelding. He has long, high withers and broad shoulders and finding a saddle that fits has been next to impossible. 
I'm in Canada, and it seems like our options are even more limited here!
What does everyone think of the Ovation monoflap? Good quality? is the Lugano better?
Better than the M. Toulouse Marielle?


----------

